# Sulcata enclosure and ants



## SarahJoy (Nov 6, 2020)

I struggled this past summer with fire ants. Not looking forward to it again. I live in GA and it is bad..... I may have to re-home if I can't find a solution. He seems to be able to smell them as he avoids them, though, they have the pesky trails that leave the nests! He is 6 years old and about 25 lbs. so not a tot. I have had him for 2 years (adopted due to lack of space/wrong care in original home). Thanks for any ideas, and anything I can be doing NOW to get ready for the invasion.......


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 6, 2020)

This is a good thread with several solutions. Wishing you the best




__





fire ants


April S asked about fire ants on another thread, and I thought I would start a thread specifically for this subject so it can be found easier. "RE: Humidity I do wish that I could have LF outside but I am afraid that she is too small @ this point to take on FIRE ANTS if they find her...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 6, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earthearth. Get some of that and make a line of this earthy stuff all around the enclosure. Ants won't cross it

Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## SarahJoy (Nov 6, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earthearth. Get some of that and make a line of this earthy stuff all around the enclosure. Ants won't cross it
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth


Awesome! Does it stay effective thru rain? How often do you have to apply? And what do I do when they pop up in the middle of the enclosure? I have been blocking it off and staring, scratching my head! This is the biggest prob I've had as I'm worried he will snort in anything I put within enclosure ......


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 6, 2020)

SarahJoy said:


> Awesome! Does it stay effective thru rain? How often do you have to apply? And what do I do when they pop up in the middle of the enclosure? I have been blocking it off and staring, scratching my head! This is the biggest prob I've had as I'm worried he will snort in anything I put within enclosure ......


I actually have never used it, but experienced keepers will answer your questions as there's numerous keepers here who have used the Diatomaceous_earth hang tight


----------



## queen koopa (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m in las vegas, I have tons of ants bog and small. Small ones never go away and they are the ones that attack ME!!! The big a** ones my bug gave me these small pellets. Whatever the hell these are they worked. Only reason I agreed to use them is that you put the pellets down/on the hole the put like a good sized rock/boulder over it. That day I found 1 dead one near the whole and never saw any again after that!! Ask ur bug guy!! I’ll try to ask him next time he’s around.
Diatomaceous Earth works but you have to use a massive amount in my experience and it will not stand up to rain.


----------



## Tom (Nov 6, 2020)

SarahJoy said:


> Awesome! Does it stay effective thru rain? How often do you have to apply? And what do I do when they pop up in the middle of the enclosure? I have been blocking it off and staring, scratching my head! This is the biggest prob I've had as I'm worried he will snort in anything I put within enclosure ......


I'm an experienced keeper and I've tried the diatomaceous earth several times. It had no effect whatsoever on multiple ants species here. And no, it doesn't work when wet. Well... it doesn't work when wet or dry for me...

What does work is Amdro ant granules. They are bright yellow so you can see when they are present and when they are gone. Exterminate all fire ants outside the enclosure by sprinkling the granules all over their mounds. Inside the enclosure do he same thing, but block access to the granules with a milk crate or puppy pen with stakes, or something like that until the ants carry the granules underground to their colony. Once the granules have been carried away, you can remove the barrier.

I'm in GA now and sitting next to my friend who lives here and keeps animals and also gardens. He says the Amdro granules gets rid of them and then you have to be vigilant about them coming back. Don't wait until they are near your enclosure. Wipe them out everywhere on your property and beyond where possible. Kill them in your whole neighborhood. The less there are around your area, the less chance of re-infection. The farther you push them back, the longer it takes them to move back in.

I HATE these GA fire ants. They are just awful and they are everywhere making their little red mounds.

Try it out and keep us posted.


----------



## Obbie (Nov 6, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earthearth. Get some of that and make a line of this earthy stuff all around the enclosure. Ants won't cross it
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth



and according to my niece, it gets rid of worms ! She has goats and chickens


----------



## tortoisenana (Nov 8, 2020)

I use Diatomaceous Earth for fire ants and big red ants here in Texas, it is also good for fleas, ticks and even grass hoppers. You have to apply after it rains or you water. If you get the foodgrade it is safe for pets, tortoises, and even people. But I wouldn't recommend eating it. Just my experience and opinion, for what it's worth.?


----------



## SarahJoy (Nov 11, 2020)

Tom said:


> I'm an experienced keeper and I've tried the diatomaceous earth several times. It had no effect whatsoever on multiple ants species here. And no, it doesn't work when wet. Well... it doesn't work when wet or dry for me...
> 
> What does work is Amdro ant granules. They are bright yellow so you can see when they are present and when they are gone. Exterminate all fire ants outside the enclosure by sprinkling the granules all over their mounds. Inside the enclosure do he same thing, but block access to the granules with a milk crate or puppy pen with stakes, or something like that until the ants carry the granules underground to their colony. Once the granules have been carried away, you can remove the barrier.
> 
> ...


I have been experimenting with Amdro but was cautious. Will be more aggressive. Thanks for the advice, it has given me some confidence that I'm going in right direction. We are having very warm weather and they are popping up since I posted this thread! OTW to Lowes in the a.m.!


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2020)

SarahJoy said:


> I have been experimenting with Amdro but was cautious. Will be more aggressive. Thanks for the advice, it has given me some confidence that I'm going in right direction. We are having very warm weather and they are popping up since I posted this thread! OTW to Lowes in the a.m.!


I learned a new trick from set that seems to work well. I think it will work for areas on your property away from the tortoise enclosure and away from any tortoise food sources. Wasp spray. Knocks them right out. Seems able to kill the whole colony.


----------



## Sue Ann (Nov 22, 2020)

SarahJoy said:


> I struggled this past summer with fire ants. Not looking forward to it again. I live in GA and it is bad..... I may have to re-home if I can't find a solution. He seems to be able to smell them as he avoids them, though, they have the pesky trails that leave the nests! He is 6 years old and about 25 lbs. so not a tot. I have had him for 2 years (adopted due to lack of space/wrong care in original home). Thanks for any ideas, and anything I can be doing NOW to get ready for the invasion.......


I use Diatomaceous earth in Dexters enclosure


----------

